# this blows my mind... trolling for specks



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Here I am fishing as slow as I can stand, winter time... very suttle presentation not too many reaction strikes. But I cant help but scratch my head when I see people trolling for specks while my presentation is almost the complete opposite. My question is... is trolling a productive way to catch specks this time of year and if so is the slowwww presentation really the best bet? 

It just blows my mind to think that trolling can be productive or are the guys that are trolling past me oblivious to whats going on... or do I not know, something here... either way is mind boggling.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Josh, I think the best way to explain how both are productive is that a trolled bait is usually one with more vibration or flash and is forcing the fish into a pure reaction strike. The fish has a short window to decide and the erratic action draws the strike.

I do this from the kayak on windy days and it works well.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I think a slower presentation is a confidence thing. 

Realistically, fish know their next meal is not a garuantee. There are always hungry fish somewhere, no matter the temp. Trolling allows you to find the hungry ones, slow presentations allow you to convince the ones near you into eating. 

Are they trolling off full size vessels or kayaks?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

NKlamerus said:


> I think a slower presentation is a confidence thing.
> 
> Realistically, fish know their next meal is not a garuantee. There are always hungry fish somewhere, no matter the temp. Trolling allows you to find the hungry ones, slow presentations allow you to convince the ones near you into eating.
> 
> Are they trolling off full size vessels or kayaks?



BOTH! yak and boat

I understand the troll while you yak thing... its convenient when moving from spot to spot... 

but to troll in 3ft or less back and forth in front of me was funny , said at best:thumbsup: ( yak )

I see folks trolling enough to make me wonder but have never seen someone actually hook up while doing so...

which reminds me that a few of my buddies have caught specks while using this method... not long ago. ( light bulb just lit )

*****
I do find it interesting how 2 completely opposite techniques will catch fish in a time when you would think to slow down. Goes to show there is never a right or wrong way. And that there is always a reaction strike you just have to find it....( I like that )


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Josh;

I LOVE trolling for specks, reds, striper & lg. mouth in the winter, I say it that way..cause that's what you're lily to catch.

I use the trolling motor, 3-5 mph and use 2 rods, steering w/ foot control.

It's not uncommon to hook multiple fish, find schools, etc...

I like jerk baits that dive 3-6 ft,, lots of flash n vibration.
I'll use two different depths by line length.
1 rod will be let out say 75 ft., the other 100+ feet of line.

BUT...you'd be surprised how many people don't know how to troll in moving water.

I know a guy who only fishes the winter pattern, trolls almost everyday using 4-5 rods, like a crappie spread.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

....try an 8" mullet......1.2mph:thumbsup:


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Here I am fishing as slow as I can stand, winter time... very suttle presentation not too many reaction strikes. But I cant help but scratch my head when I see people trolling for specks while my presentation is almost the complete opposite. My question is... is trolling a productive way to catch specks this time of year and if so is the slowwww presentation really the best bet?
> 
> It just blows my mind to think that trolling can be productive or are the guys that are trolling past me oblivious to whats going on... or do I not know, something here... either way is mind boggling.


Nope not effective at all, don't try it! :thumbup::whistling::no:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

MoganMan said:


> Nope not effective at all, don't try it! :thumbup::whistling::no:


HAHAHA
it was that phone call I remembered"" heard you crying in the background :whistling:

I know your tricks Nathan hahahaha sneaky guy.... Im on to you now hahahaha 

Im going to be the first one to troll while wade fishing.... stand clear when you see me underway for pedestrians always have the right-a-way


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

having the slowest boat on the forum I do in fact catch a lot of fish just dragging a matrix shade or Gulp behind my paddle boat going from dock to dock to fish. 
even caught one bull red that way and it drug me pretty fast.


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

Trolling works for some in Lake Pontchartrain, a noted big trout fishery in Louisiana. I' a light tackle artificial guy and can't bring myself to even try it. But people do catch fish here with that method.

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=7408


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Here I am fishing as slow as I can stand, winter time... very suttle presentation not too many reaction strikes. But I cant help but scratch my head when I see people trolling for specks while my presentation is almost the complete opposite. My question is... is trolling a productive way to catch specks this time of year and if so is the slowwww presentation really the best bet?
> 
> It just blows my mind to think that trolling can be productive or are the guys that are trolling past me oblivious to whats going on... or do I not know, something here... either way is mind boggling.


That's about the only way they fish for them up in NC.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

When I learned to fish the river in the winter for specks that's how I was taught, Slow troll and on the bottom. I've caught many specks that way. A matter of fact, I thought that was the only way to catch them in the Winter months. Now, I utilize both techniques.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

LSP552 said:


> Trolling works for some in Lake Pontchartrain, a noted big trout fishery in Louisiana. I' a light tackle artificial guy and can't bring myself to even try it. But people do catch fish here with that method.
> 
> http://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=7408


that's good stuff


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh great I just realized something:001_huh:

now instead of 1 boat trolling by me every 20min.... Im going to have 5 boats trolling by me every 2 min hahahaha


---- trolling is obviously a non productive way to catch specks ----

troll on brotha's:thumbup:


----------



## Sirhc (Sep 23, 2014)

Your fishing a spot or an area while trolling is covering a vast amount of water quickly. I'm sure that trolling bait is passing up a lot of fish but its also enticing a lot of potential takers.


----------



## Keep_em_tight (Jul 7, 2015)

I troll in mullatto bayou, but more so in the summer than the winter. I hunt in the winter so I don't have much fishing time, but trolling for me has been more successful than casting 100's of times.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Seen it all the time on East River and the Alaqua. Old timers in a 14' boat trolling with the gas motor up and down the area AND catching fish. Whatever works, had one of em go between me and the bank on ER, there was about 10' clearance. :001_unsure:


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*NKlamerus said it best*

"I think a slower presentation is a confidence thing. 

*Realistically, fish know their next meal is not a garuantee. There are always hungry fish somewhere, no matter the temp. Trolling allows you to find the hungry ones, slow presentations allow you to convince the ones near you into eating. 
*
Are they trolling off full size vessels or kayaks?"



_I often troll with a dropper rig with 12-18" of heavy solder on one end and a curly tail grub on the other. The long piece of solder "Tickles" the bottom and the grub is up above the snags. I think the solder attracts fish and they eat the curly tail grub.

If you have trouble visualizing the dropper rig I use, I'll tie one up and photo it._


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Please post one up CaptKen


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

My earliest childhood memories of speckled trout fishing was in a 14' river boat 
with a little 9.9 Mercury so cold there was ice on the bench seat in the early mornings on Bayou Texar.
My Dad was old school and didn't believe that you could catch any fish if you weren't on the water at first light.
Use to putt - putt up and down the edges dragging an amber colored translucent hard body lure with a red head and trebles.
Very effective at the time.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*The way I troll for Trout and others.*

I decided to post it as a tip where it will get more views and possibly help more people. Here is the link to the tip.


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...works-lots-other-fish-too-666826/#post5749138


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

"speck rigs" were made for trolling for specks. It's been a tried and true method for catching them in certain conditions for along time. Not my cup of tea. If I'm going to troll, it will either be on the PFF talking about Matrix baits or out in the deep blue waters of the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Wharf Rat said:


> "speck rigs" were made for trolling for specks. It's been a tried and true method for catching them in certain conditions for along time. Not my cup of tea. If I'm going to troll, it will either be on the PFF talking about Matrix baits or out in the deep blue waters of the Gulf of Mexico.


Impressive.... admitting to being a troll. Well thats the first step.... good for you!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Impressive.... admitting to being a troll. Well thats the first step.... good for you!


What's the second step? What am I stepping into?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Wharf Rat said:


> What's the second step? What am I stepping into?


Youre entering a world of pain... a world of pain... MARK IT ZERO!!!! hahaha a quote from the Big Laboski


----------



## TroutSupport (Aug 15, 2013)

barefoot said:


> Josh;
> 
> I LOVE trolling for specks, reds, striper & lg. mouth in the winter, I say it that way..cause that's what you're lily to catch.
> 
> ...


Many times I'll use this approach to find a school and then after I locate them, I'll turn around and work them with plastic slow and methodically working that specific location.


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

We did some trolling in Boggy Bayou years ago with the old 52M's and a stinger buck tail behind it. Haven't tried that in years but now you got to do a mod for the stinger no treble hooks.


----------

